# Bericht: Premiere sperrt am Monatsende Schwarzseher endgültig aus



## Newsfeed (17 Oktober 2008)

Nach einem unbestätigten Bericht des Branchenmagazins Digitalfernsehen plant der Münchener Pay-TV-Anbieter, die alte Nagravision-Verschlüsselung bei der Satellitenübertragung am 30. Oktober abzuschalten.

Weiterlesen...


----------

